# gcolor2 amd64 sigsegv



## jedi14 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello word !

I have fixed a _cast_ bug for 64 bits compilation of the port _graphics/gcolor2_. I fix it by adding _#include <stdlib.h>_ in the _main.c_. This header declare the prototype for _getenv_, and add it avoid an unwanted implicit conversion in the following code:

```
user_filename=g_strdup_printf("%s/.rgb.txt", getenv("HOME")) ;
```


So, because when I was young I was a jedi, I like to learn how I can POST a patch to add it in the ports project and bring my stone to the edifice

Thanks,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 19, 2009)

No other language than English allowed.
http://forums.freebsd.org/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_rules


----------

